# Frequnzumformer bei Schweranlauf



## christophamdell (23 Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Frage. In einer Industrieanlage gibt es einen Antrieb 18,5 Kw, der ca. alle 40 Sekunden unter Volllast eingeschaltet wird. Dieser geschieht momentan mit einem Schütz, kein Stern Dreieck oder sonstige. Ein Softstarter schafft das nicht, ist nicht für die vielen Starts gedacht und wurde auch probiert.Der Motor ist mit Fremdlüfter ausgerüstet, was auch zur Kühlung ausreicht, mit dem Schütz wird der Motor nicht heiss. Dies war aber beim Softstarter nicht der Fall, Motor und Starter wurden heiss.
Nun hat man mir empfohlen, einen Vektor geregelten Frequenzumformer mit einer Hochlauframpe ca. 25 auf 50Hz und einer Hochlaufzeit von ca. 3-4 Sekunden zum Start des Antriebs zu nutzen, um den enormen Startruck zu beseitigen.
Nun meine Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Motor mit kleiner Frequenz beim Start auch schon die volle Kraft hat um hochzulaufen und wird mit dieser Lösung der Motor auch nicht heiss? Im Betrieb nimmer er ca. 32 Amp. auf, hat also noch Reserven da der Nennstrom bei 36,5 Amp liegt.
Ich habe keine Lust den Starter für für 2300€ zu kaufen, neue Kabel zu verlegen und es klappt dann nicht.
Danke


----------



## Maxl (24 Mai 2009)

Normalerweise besitzen FU Mechanismen, mit denen sich ein Schweranlauf realisieren lässt. Für einen Versuch ist es nicht unbedingt notwendig, gleich neue Kabel zu verlegen (ich gehe davon aus, Du denkst an geschirmte Kabel). Auch gibt es viele Hersteler, die (falls verfügbar) auch schon mal ein Gerät für einen Versuch verleihen (z.B. bei SEW war das nie ein Problem), lass Dich eventuell auch von einem Techniker des Antriebsherstellers unterstützen.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ein Schweranlauf von 18,5 kW in 3-4 Sekunden schon eine sportliche Herausforderung ist 

mfg Maxl


----------



## christophamdell (24 Mai 2009)

Hallo Du,

ich denke an geschirmte Kabel, ja. Dies hat auch einen Grund. An der Anlage sind mehrere Verwiegeeinheiten installiert. Diese arbeiten bekanntlich im Millivoltbereich und ich habe Angst, dass es durch den FU zu Fehlfunktionen kommen könnte.
Wie produzieren Asphalt und ne Reklamation von mehreren Tausend Euro möchte ich mir wegen 60m Kabel nicht unbedingt ans Bein binden.

Telemecanique sagt, man kann den 18,5 KW zum baugleich großen Motor einsetzen da man eine Einschaltleistung von 170% mit dem Regler schafft. Andere sagen, nimm ne Baugröße höher, was aber auch nen neuen Schrank bedeuten würde.
Was kannst Du dazu sagen?

Danke und Gruß C.


----------



## Maxl (24 Mai 2009)

Für den Dauerbetrieb musst Du so oder so geschirmte Kabel installieren, ich dachte eher an einen Kurzversuch.
Telemecanique sind (bzw. waren, hab diese seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb genommen) immer recht gute Umrichter, das mit der Baugröße 18,5 kW ist bei vielen Herstellern ein Problem, da sie oft keine 18,5 kW Geräte anbieten sondern nur 15 und 22 kW (wobei diese beiden z.B. bei SEW die gleiche Baugröße besitzen).


----------



## christophamdell (24 Mai 2009)

Hi,

ein Kurzversuch sollte mindestens 10 Std. dauern unter Volllast. Mit dem Softstarter klappte es vorher ja auch ne Stunde oder 2, und dann war Ende.
10 Std. bedeuten aber 2000to Produktion und das Material muß 100% sein. Da wäre mir das Kabel zu lasen ein Wenig zu gefährlich wegen Störunger der Millivolt Verwiegeeinrichtungen.
Cu


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2009)

Also grundsätzlich sehe ich da kein größeres Problem,
da Asphaltanlagen ja im Normalfall relativ offen (luftig) gebaut sind,
sollte es ja kein Problem sein, ein Kabel provisorisch durch die Gegend zu schmeißen.

Zur Überdimensionierung:
Da Telemecanique Leistungstechnisch baugleich mit Toshiba-FU's sind (die ich relativ gut kenne),
kann ich sagen, das eine Überdimensionierung bei denen auch unnötig ist.
Die FU's unterscheiden sich nur in der Bedienoberfläche ...

Wobei Wiegetechnik, wenn richtig und gut geschirmt ausgeführt, auch erstaunlich robust gegen EMV-Störungen ist,
insofern muss man sich da meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht zu sehr verrückt machen.


Was du imho noch berücksichtigen musst, das sich unter allen Umständen die Hochlaufzeit verlängern wird, ebenso wie die Stopzeit,
also solltest du definitiv prüfen ob und welche Auswirkungen das auf den Prozess haben kann,
bzw. wie man diese Auswirkung reduzieren/eliminieren kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## christophamdell (24 Mai 2009)

Hi, danke erstmal für die Tips

Stopzeit? Ist da nicht SPS Stop aus Stop am FU? Das ja ein ganz neuer Aspekt. Ich dreh bald durch 

Cu


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2009)

Getriebebau Nord hat auch einen sehr guten Support, die Anwendungstechniker dort helfen dir bestimmt auch weiter.

Läuft der Motor einfach aus oder wird er gebremst? 

Bei den meisten FU's kann man parametrieren, ob der Motor an der Rampe gebremst wird (Achtung: Dimensionierung des Bremswiderstands beachten oder rückspeisefähigen Umrichter benutzen) oder ob der Motor "austrudelt", d.h. stromlos geschaltet wird.

Je nach Umgebungstemperatur muss man vielleicht doch etwas größer dimensionieren. Warm werden die alle, und wenn die Energie am Bremswiderstand "verbrannt" wird, wird der FU mit Sicherheit zu warm. Bei freiem Austrudeln des Motors wird das denke ich halb so wild sein.

Bei der Parametrierung muss man möglicherweise etwas achtgeben. Wie sieht denn das Lastmoment aus? Hast du am Anfang ein großes Losbrechmoment und danach geht es leichter? Oder ist die Kennlinie exakt linear (z.B. wie bei Förderbändern) oder sogar quadratisch (z.B. typisch bei Pumpen, Lüfter)?

Bei einem großen Losbrechmoment muss man möglicherweise größer dimensionieren. Du packst sicherlich kurzzeitig mehr, aber wenn du mit einem Schütz einschaltest, fließt mitunter das 7-fache des Nennstroms (die Stromzange wird's zeigen, wie viel da wirklich fließt), mit dem FU packst du meistens vielleicht das 1,5fache, höchstens kurzzeitig vielleicht mal das 2-fache des Nennstroms. Beim Anlauf kann das unter Umständen eine Rolle spielen. Bei linearer Lastmomentkennlinie ist das aber nicht besonders relevant- wenn man ein großes Losbrechmoment braucht, unter Umständen schon.
Generell geht es aber meist mit FU deutlich besser. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich daneben liege, in den Dimensionen bin ich normalerweise nicht daheim ;-)

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## christophamdell (24 Mai 2009)

Losbrechmoment, naja. Der Motor läuft unter Volllast an, nicht schwerer als im Betrieb auf Nenndrehzahl denke ich mal. Ist halt ein Förderband mit einer Steigung von 22 Grad.

Cu


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2009)

Ach so- das sollte normalerweise kein so großes Problem sein.

Aber genaueres können dir die Anwendungstechniker von SEW, Getriebebau Nord oder Siemens oder Telemechanique (oder wem auch immer) dann sagen.
Ich würde mich da zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...

ABB hat übrigens ein Tool namens DriveSize auf ihrer Homepage (www.abb.de).
Siemens hat ein Tool namens Sizer, kostet um die 20 Euro, gab's früher mal für lau, heute darf man nicht mehr- also kostet es was...
SEW hat eine Workbench als Projektierungshilfe (kostet wohl auch ein paar wenige Euros, muss man bestellen).
Bei Getriebebau Nord heißt das Tool Nord AAP und man kann es auch direkt bestellen (kann eigentlich auch nicht viel kosten).
Festo hat auch so ein Tool, allerdings spielen die in den Größen nimmer mit 

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## christophamdell (24 Mai 2009)

Achso und das ist immer voll beladen, hat also eine Stromaufnahme im Betrieb von bis zu ca. 34 Ampere wodurch der Einschaltstrom sich natürlich erhöht.

Cu


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2009)

Naja, das läuft aber alles auf Rollen (also nicht was, wo du erstmal eine Haftreibung überwinden musst, bevor du in die geringere Gleitreibung reinkommst)- und mit dem FU fährst du ja auch mit der Frequenz eine Rampe, womit du theoretisch (praktisch nicht immer ganz) von unten an volles Motormoment zur Verfügung hast. Das macht der Softstarter nämlich nicht, der begrenzt -soweit ich mich erinnere- nur den Anlaufstrom.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2009)

Die Stoprampe kann, so glaube ich, relativ kurz sein, da der Antrieb ja unter Last läuft,
sollte eine Energierückspeisung eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein, und somit Sachen ala Bremswiderstand unnötig.
Beim vorigen Post, war ja noch keine Rede von einen Förderband ... 

Das größere Problem ist eigentlich die Hochlaufzeit,
du schreibst ja nicht, was der Antrieb (das Förderband) da tut, also kann man auch nicht beurteilen,
ob das irgendwie problematisch ist.

So eine Frage am Rande, hat der Softstarter den Antrieb überhaupt Losbrechen können?
Falls Ja: FU passend zur Nennleistung
Falls Nein: FU in nächstgrößerer Leistungsstufe ...
So bist du definitiv auf der sicheren Seite ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## christophamdell (24 Mai 2009)

Hi,

der Softstarter hat die volle Leistung nie geschafft, jedenfalls nicht im Dauerbetrieb. Was meinst damit was das Förderband macht? Es befüllt eine Waage und hat dafür immer nur ca 35 Sekunden Zeit inklusive Hochlauf. Da das Band 60m lang ist und die Waage immer so schnell wie möglich voll sein muß, ist ein leerfahren nicht möglich.
Einen etwaigen Nachlauf des "schwebenden" Materials könnte man über einen Parameter der Prozessteuerung korrigieren. Daher wäre der Bremsvorgang evtl nicht so wichtig. Mit dem momentan provissorischen Schütz klappts ja auch.
Danke


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2009)

Also wenn das Band "nur" eine Waage befüllt,
hat ein langsames hochlaufen ja keine negativen Auswirkungen,
außer der Tatsache das halt ein wenig Zeit benötigt wird.

Von Leerfahren war ja auch nie die Rede ...

Also viel Spaß mit dem FU ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## peter(R) (25 Mai 2009)

An einer Asphaltanlage habe ich das vor etlichen Jahren schon mal gemacht. Umrichter 22 kW von Getriebebau Nord ging prefekt. Nur für das stoppen oben musste man ein wenig spielen ( damit der Kübel beim abbremsen oben nicht zurückrutscht ) ansonsten ging das einwandfrei. Kabelverlegung sollte weitab von den Meßdosenkabeln sein und vor allem nicht parallel. Natürlich beides abgeschirmt. Sonst ist die Messung für die Tonne.

peter(R)

Lese gerade erst, daß es sich um ein Band handelt. Bei mir wars ein Kübel (was meiner Meinug nach noch schwieriger ist )


----------



## christophamdell (25 Mai 2009)

Hi,  was Du meinst ist der Aufzugs oder Verladekübel. Dieser ist aber kein Förderband    Cu


----------



## hausenm (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Nun noch eine "kleine" Frage Förderbandwaage oder
Dosierbandwaage?
Bei FBW ist das normalerweise kein Problem, haben 
Antriebe von SEW eingesetzt (Zementindustrie) und fast nie
Probleme gehabt (Ausnahme USA ohne Sternpunkt zur Anmerkung).
In dem Fall würde ich ohne Vektorregelung anfahren (VFC) und einen BOOST von ca. 15% einstellen. Damit sind unsere Kohlebänder immer 
gelaufen. (alles für Förderbandwaagen).
Bei Dosierbändern geht der Antrieb nur über Vektorkontrolle (= ohne Boost) da aber eine Rückführung zwingend nötig ist regelt der Antrieb selbstständig ohne besondere Einstellungen.
Solong


----------



## Dumbledore (17 Juni 2009)

christophamdell schrieb:


> Nun hat man mir empfohlen, einen Vektor geregelten Frequenzumformer ... zu nutzen, um den enormen Startruck zu beseitigen.


 
nur als Diskussionsbeitrag : sowas lässt sich auch mechanisch lösen, mithilfe einer Turbokupplung (z.B. http://www.voithturbo.com/anfahrkomponenten.htm) Aber nachträglich ist das sicher zu teuer, da wäre ein FU die Lösung. Sowas machen wir oft, klappt immer, sicherheitshalber würde ich den FU aber mindestens eine Stufe überdimensionieren (wegen des Anlaufstroms und der Kühlung).

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## christophamdell (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Turbokupplungen sind auch uns bekannt. Scheiden aber aus Kosten und Startzeitverzögerung aus.

Wir füllen mit dem Band eine Behälterwaage. Haben den FU nur auf Förderbetrieb eingestellt und bisher klappt es.

Was macht denn diese Boost Funktion? Die Handbücher sind ja nur was für Ings.

Cu


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

welcher Umrichter mit welcher Leistung wurde denn nun verbaut?


Hier zum Boost:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequenzumrichter


Googel gibt da aber auch einiges her




MfG


----------



## christophamdell (19 Juni 2009)

Hi,  es ist ein Tele ATV 71 HD 22N4 geworden, eine Nummer größer als man braucht.  Cu


----------



## hausenm (19 Juni 2009)

Naja Schneider halt,
hier ist Vorsicht geboten, Den Parameter IxR (=Boost) nur in kleinen Schritten über 100% heben). War Auskunft Schneider, ich hatte in SK einige Probleme mit den Dingern, bei mir war's ein Bagger der längs in's Material gefahren ist, durch kleine Drehzahlen war dann ein Boost nötig, Bei 120% ist das Ding abgegeangen und nicht mehr zu stoppen gewesen, fuhr satt über das Ziel hinaus. Dann 4 Stunden probiert und den Wert 112% ermittelt im "try and erorr"- Verfahren.
Dann viel Spaß
M


----------



## christophamdell (19 Juni 2009)

Hi,

wir haben das Ding einfach auch Förderbetrieb gestellt, paar Ausgänge  und Motordaten konfiguriert, eingeschaltet und klappt. Hochlaufzeit 3,5 Sekunden und kleine große Frequenz 0 - 55Hz.

Bisher keine Probleme.

Cu


----------

